# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Cyberflora, robotic flower garden, Personal Robots Group, MIT Media Lab, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Personal Robots Group

Project lead - Cynthia Breazeal 

Design lead - Jeff Lieberman

robotic.media.mit.edu/portfolio/cyberflora

bea.st/sight/flowers

Cyberflora on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Cyberflora 

Uploaded on Aug 23, 2007




> A kinetic sculpture by Jeff Lieberman, shown in the Cooper Hewitt Smithsonian in 2002-2003 at the National Design Triennial. Work completed at the Media Lab under Cynthia Breazeal in the Robotic Life group.

----------


## Airicist

CyberFlora (new) 

Uploaded on Feb 23, 2010




> Kinetic sculpture, shown in the Cooper Hewitt Smithsonian in 2002-2003 at the National Design Triennial. Work completed at the Media Lab under Cynthia Breazeal in the Robotic Life group. 
> 
> Jeff Lieberman - Design Lead
> Heather Knight - Mechanical Design
> Blake Brasher - Sensor Design
> Daniel McAnulty - Audio Interaction

----------

